

Is Node.js just a stopgap? - otoolep
http://www.philipotoole.com/is-node-js-just-a-stopgap/

======
remon
This is getting a bit old. Nobody's arguing JavaScript is the best (or even a
particularly good) language for server development. Node's popularity for a
large part is due to the fact that it turns JavaScript developers into full
stack developers rather quickly which for a lot of companies can be a very
(cost) effective approach.

------
cnp
Man, all of these complaints just feel so _outdated_. Check out --harmony
flags, traceur, promises, stack trace libs, etc.

~~~
CmonDev
Traceur is not fixing JavaScript per se. It's just another high-level language
transpiling to JS at the moment. So his complaint is still relevant.

~~~
cnp
Kinda relevant, and less and less relevant every day

